# Port Mansfield



## No wake (Jun 14, 2014)

Hit port mansfield Monday morning with hopes of tarpon in the surf, around the jetties.
Water temp in the surf was 74.....
Headed out to the state reef and caught a few state water snapper.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

Rats.

Thanks for the intel though. Knowing where they're not, and why, is a part of the puzzle.


----------

